# Cinco DiMasi!



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

House Speaker Sal DiMasi. (Staff photo illustration)


*¡Cinco DiMasi!*
 
By *Casey Ross*
 
Before voting to spend millions of taxpayer dollars, state lawmakers partied at a Mexican-themed fund-raiser sponsored by House Speaker Sal DiMasi that featured margaritas and beer...

*Cambridge council dines on city's dime*

*The Daily Briefing:* Bay State pols & politics blog


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Nice picture!


----------

